

Show HN: Pick a number from 1 to 1000 in C - dlsym
https://gist.github.com/dlsym/7705448

======
dlsym
Inspired by:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6816411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6816411)

SCNR.

